# (PA) Chocolate Stud



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Born2Retrieve Warhawk Ceo MH 
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
Penn Hip 90%
Eyes Cerfed
Elbows Normal

Sire : FC AFC High Tech Ceo (black)
Dam : HRCH Warhawks Indian Princess (black) Goes back to lottie. Chocolate factor from Rippin Blue Thunder.

Hawk is 70 pounds
Master Hunter at the age of 3. Had passes at 2.
Only one dog in his pedigree is not black.

Stud Fee $800

More info go to www.born2retrieve.com or call me at 814-280-5363.

Thanks for looking!

Greg


----------

